# I Need your help on identifying this vintage camera!



## Baun (Jan 6, 2014)

I would like to know which camera this is! Brand and model  Thanks in advance.

(it's from the movie ''kon tiki'' if you've watched it you have probably seen it.

I know it's not much to go with but it's at least something(i can probably find some more pictures of it:

View attachment 63778

View attachment 63779


----------



## Samosk9 (Jan 6, 2014)

I am pretty sure that is the 16mm Bolex Camera
Bolex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree. I also think it's a 16mm Bolex.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 6, 2014)

You should know that according to the forum rules you cannot post images that are not yours.  These images are screen grabs from the movie Kon-Tiki.


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Baun: I've edited your thread in accordance to TPF rules about posting images that are not yours.      Hopefully, the responses you've gotten are correctly identifying this camera for you.   Good luck with your search!


----------

